# Looking for Speedometer cluster !?



## Urishen (Mar 8, 2008)

So I've went to 3 salvage yards to find a speedometer cluster for my 86' 300ZX. and they were all digital ones. I've googl'd it, and ebay'd it. I've also called around to find one. Some place wanted about $459-ish for a USED analog cluster. Does anyone know where i can find one for much cheaper? (if availible.. -.-)

Reason for asking this is that i had no speedometer, so the other day i pulled the cluster out only to find that the cable that runs off of the trans. was disconnected from the rear of the cluster. So i hooked it back up and all, took it around the block to see if it worked. Huzzah! it did.... but.... my 15-ish mph was reading about 145mph on my speedometer and when i sped up it went all the way around and buried itself on the start needle. I'm at a loss, cause i'm not sure where the exact problems are be it the tranny where the cable goes into, the cable itself, or the speedo cluster. (this is one thing i want to do right from start to finish) 

Thanks again - Rich


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Ask this question at z31.com :: Index


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Might look at this one too.

ZBUM's Z31 300ZX Digital to Analog Dash Conversion


----------

